# Self harm via exercise?



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm wondering if this is a healthy and reasonable alternative from other forms of self harm, like cutting and hitting. When I say self harm by exercise I mean exercising (push ups, sit ups, etc.) to the point of muscle exhaustion and you start to feel the intense burn.

I know it's probably not a healthy mindset to think of wanting to feel pain through anything, but I can't help feeling that way. What do you think?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Not good. It can have lasting repercussions if you go too far. My knees and ankles are bad from exercising too much after binging, like working out to burn 1000+ calories. Now I can't do certain machines and can't run because of slow but insidious injuries. If you're talking about exercising until you're in physical pain, its gonna bite you in the *** much longer than whatever issue you're punishing yourself over will bother you.


----------



## slaacdhcpv6 (Nov 3, 2014)

MythPHX said:


> I'm wondering if this is a healthy and reasonable alternative from other forms of self harm, like cutting and hitting. When I say self harm by exercise I mean exercising (push ups, sit ups, etc.) to the point of muscle exhaustion and you start to feel the intense burn.
> 
> I know it's probably not a healthy mindset to think of wanting to feel pain through anything, but I can't help feeling that way. What do you think?


I know exactly what you mean. Strenuous exercise is my calming mechanism. I first realized how effective it is a few years ago when I did Insanity. After that, the gym became my (almost) daily therapy. I solve all my problems there. I can reflect on things, and I wont be demolished by fear because the exercise seriously makes the anxiety unreal. Sometimes if its really bad, it might take a few gym sessions, but no longer than a week. When I go 5 times a week, I have inner peace.

It is the best calming mechanism because I am clearing my mind, inducing deep and controlled breath, building my muscles, and strengthening my entire being. To prevent any injury the other responders warned you about, focus on total body exercise, rather than a select few muscles. When your muscles are balanced, there will be absolutely no strain on your body. Adding plyometrics to your leg routine will strengthen the knees. For ankles, use balancing techniques to strengthen them. Exercising even when it burns is the right way to do it. You are causing microscopic tears in your muscles, and consuming healthy foods and protein to rebuild them even stronger. Long stretching in conjunction with strenuous exercise helps you heal quicker and will make you feel noticeably better.

Sometimes if I neglect a certain muscle group for a short period of time, I actually feel the stress leave that area of my body when I exercise those muscles, as if it was stored there.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I agree with you MythPHX

As long as you don't push yourself too far so you have a coronary, exercise has to be better option than self-harm


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Of the methods available I guess that's the "healthiest" but you also risk actual injury by pushing too hard. There have been incidents of cardiac arrest via P90x for example. In my own experience I pushed myself to deadlift more than my pelvis was capable of bearing while off kilter (didn't know that at the time) and I was bed ridden for weeks. So...maybe "healthier" is a tricky term here.


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

It seams like that could easily lead to exercise addiction, or even an eating disorder. Exercising to the point of exhaustion isn't healthy. You should try to find a better way to deal with your emotions, but if you can't just make sure that you are eating enough to compensate for the calories you are losing, and that you are careful not to do any long term damage to your body.
Just be careful, okay?


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally agree about calorie intake but...exercise addiction?


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

seafolly said:


> I totally agree about calorie intake but...exercise addiction?


Yup. It's a real thing. http://addictions.about.com/od/lesserknownaddictions/a/exerciseadd.htm


----------



## DefeatSAD (Sep 25, 2013)

The problem is that overusing those muscles can cause some serious injuries to your balance, joints and the spine. Need to find a coping method that isn't destructive like reading a book to escape.


----------

